# NY Metro Skip Barber 6 HR Kart Endurance Race Sunday April 23



## CraigDeMaio (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone:

I noticed from to time to time that some people have asked about kart racing around the Northeast.

*There is a public 6 Hour Skip Barber Endurance Arrive & Drive Kart Race at Oakland Valley Race Park located in Cuddebackville NY on Sunday April 23, 2006.*

You may sign up as an individual or as a team. No equipment or experience is needed.

Please see www.OVRP.com for complete information or contact the track below.

Oakland Valley Race Park
305 Oakland Valley Rd.
Cuddebackville NY 12729
845-754-8500
[email protected]
www.OVRP.com

Best Wishes,
Craig DeMaio


----------



## CraigDeMaio (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey Everyone

I have been contacted by some racers interested in participating. Please contact Oakland Valley Race Park at www.OVRP.com or 845-754-8500 directly as they can give you all the info and sign you up.

*2006 Schedule: www.OVRP.com Kart Endurance Championship Presented by Skip Barber*

Sun. Apr. 23 6 Hour DAY Race #1
Sat. Jun. 3 6 Hour NIGHT Race #2
Sat. July 1 6 Hour NIGHT Race #3
Sat. Aug. 26 6 Hour NIGHT Race #4
Sun Oct. 1 6 Hour DAY Race #5 
Sat. Oct. 28 6 Hour DAY Race #6

Thanks!


----------

